# Decibel Javelin 6 Work In Progress Pics!



## bulb (Aug 23, 2012)

When Periphery played in Toronto, Darren Wilson came out so I could return the Proto 7 that I borrowed for the album and brought a very nice surprise for me to check out.

It isn't 100% complete yet, but it IS fully playable and sounds/feels great! With the light body and Hannes bridge it sounded very bright and articulate and was a real joy to play. Mark and Jake spent some time with it too and loved it as well. Mark and I in particular are big fans of the neck carve with has the "ledge" for the thumb since we play with the thumb over the neck as opposed to sitting at the back of the neck (since we don't have "good" technique haha).

Oh and just a little rant: There seems to be this "article" claiming that pickups are the only thing that really affect the sound of an instrument, and that woods/construction have little to nothing to do with it. It is an article written with no data whatsoever or anything to back the statement up and yet people are regurgitating the things claimed as gospel (I know I shouldn't be surprised: Internet). But god if there were anything to prove this otherwise, it would be this guitar next to the Ibby 420z that Jake uses with THE EXACT SAME pickups. The guitars couldn't sound more different. Point fail, article fail, end of discussion. /Rant

Anyways, she is a gorgeous one and I shot some pics of it and figured I would share:


----------



## Valennic (Aug 23, 2012)

So are you gonna end up with it then?


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 23, 2012)

That thing is gorgeous. Really no other way to put it. That maroon/red color has always been my favorite color. It works so well with the lighter color woods. If I were to build a custom guitar, that would be the color scheme.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 23, 2012)

Interesting piece indeed.
Awsomely unique.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 23, 2012)

bulb said:


> Oh and just a little rant: There seems to be this "article" claiming that pickups are the only thing that really affect the sound of an instrument, and that woods/construction have little to nothing to do with it. It is an article written with no data whatsoever or anything to back the statement up and yet people are regurgitating the things claimed as gospel (I know I shouldn't be surprised: Internet). But god if there were anything to prove this otherwise, it would be this guitar next to the Ibby 420z that Jake uses with THE EXACT SAME pickups. The guitars couldn't sound more different. Point fail, article fail, end of discussion. /Rant



Exactly! 

Anyone who thinks that pickups, especially that passive pickups don't respond to their environment has the wrong idea. 

Nice guitar! Nice hugely thick top and good knobs placement. My name just came up on his list.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 23, 2012)

You should totally do a playthrough video of a track using that Decibel and then Jake's RG and use exactly the same patch in order to further your point, and give us an awesome playthrough video, or rather just do an awesome playthrough video anyway 

sneaky sneaky


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous guitar and incredibly unique. Can we have specs please?


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 23, 2012)

That's total sex, he sure does make some amazing guitars!! Any pics of the neck profile?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 23, 2012)

bulb said:


> But god if there were anything to prove this otherwise, it would be this guitar next to the Ibby 420z that Jake uses with THE EXACT SAME pickups. The guitars couldn't sound more different. Point fail, article fail, end of discussion. /Rant


Clips, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the look of this. I'm just wondering what isn't complete yet?

Also, no pics of the back? Aww...


----------



## Lirtle (Aug 23, 2012)

Doesnt look completely finished. The stain looks like it may need some work.


----------



## skeels (Aug 23, 2012)

As far as wood and tone goes.....

Ha- just kidding..

Darren's work never ceases to amaze. Love...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Darren =


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Just got to work and I can see the full sized pics now. This is DEAD SEXY. I honestly pretty much hated the mockups on the Decibel site but seeing a real one is a whole different story. That neck looks fast as hell.


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 23, 2012)

just looks stunning!! 
but the 'ledge' in the neck, I don't get that, please enlighten me!! 

other than that u should definitely make a playthrough video with this baby!


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, guys! It was awesome to see Misha, Jake, and Mark all rip on this guitar (not to mention Aaron Marshall of Intervals, who i hung with most of the day). To sit in the presence of such monster players is always a treat. 

All of the guys commented on the attack and presence of the guitar, which i attribute mostly to the curly European ash top and neck (!). It's a fantastic wood, and unfortunately, my supplier has mostly run out of it (Brian and i have been snapping up a lot of it).

This is a prototype/proof-of-concept/demo guitar that i've had around for the better part of a year. It was my first test for a 50/50 "sandwich" body, which is somewhat unique. The back is Toona mahogany, and the top is the aforementioned ash. Because of the curvature of the top of the body, a straight seam between the top and back would result in either the back wood showing around the edges of the face of the guitar, or a back that's only about 1/4" thick. So the mating surfaces were actually CNC'd to a specific radius &#8211; the back was cut convex and the top concave &#8211; and then joined together into a solid blank, which was then machined into the body shape. The result is a fairly equal voicing between the two woods, with the depth and punch of mahogany complementing the snap and growl of the ash.

I also found a piece of the curly ash long enough to do a neck with, so i tried that as well. Some bass builders, mainly Mike Tobias, have loved ash necks for a while, so i thought it was worth exploring. So far, it seems to be rock solid. 

The guitar has a couple of little finishing glitches, but nothing too major (it's sort of been my finishing mule as i try out different dye techniques and clear coat options) but the back and neck aren't currently finished. I'm going to be oiling them both and doing a pickup swap and then loaning this guy out to Misha to take on Periphery's European tour this fall. Getting the guitar battle tested on the road is really valuable for pinpointing any design or construction issues that might need to be addressed on future builds.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 23, 2012)

These have to be the most unique looking guitars ever.
Every new one is ungodly


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

darren said:


> Getting the guitar battle tested on the road is really valuable for pinpointing any design or construction issues that might need to be addressed on future builds.



pretty smart


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 23, 2012)

Sooooo Darren. How's your waitlist looking? You know, just curious and all. 
Looks awesome, really like the input jack placement and the carves back there.


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2012)

Decibel guitars don't have input jacks. They have _output_ jacks. 

Gradually picking my way through the list... not sure when i'll be opening it up again. Hopefully when i hit the halfway mark.


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 23, 2012)

That is awesome. I love the body shape. The headstock, however, isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2012)

The headstock is something &#8211; the _only_ thing, in fact &#8211; i hear complaints about once in a while. And for every one complaint, i probably hear 4 or 5 positive comments about it. What is it that people don't like about it?


----------



## ROAR (Aug 23, 2012)

Headstock looks perfect to me.
Look at those strings! Perfect placement imo


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 23, 2012)

darren said:


> Decibel guitars don't have input jacks. They have _output_ jacks.



Sorry, wasn't thinking clearly. 

As for headstock, I can kinda see where people are coming from. Seems kind of chunky, like not really streamlined? Hard to explain.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 23, 2012)

darren said:


> The headstock is something  the _only_ thing, in fact  i hear complaints about once in a while. And for every one complaint, i probably hear 4 or 5 positive comments about it. What is it that people don't like about it?



I put my vote in for LOVE the headstock


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 23, 2012)

Stunning Darren, surprised to see that little dye 'ran' over the edge on a wood like ash with the open grain. A pretty damn clean line considering. 

Great choice on scheme too, the whole chrome hardware thing, while something I generally dislike, works really well on that one.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 23, 2012)

That is a great looking guitar! I'd love to try one out at some point.

As for the article, I think the point was that the exact woods a guitar is made out of don't impact the tone nearly as much as people say they do. I don't remember construction or other factors being discussed.


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Stunning Darren, surprised to see that little dye 'ran' over the edge on a wood like ash with the open grain. A pretty damn clean line considering.
> 
> Great choice on scheme too, the whole chrome hardware thing, while something I generally dislike, works really well on that one.



Yeah, the edges still need a bit of cleanup on the spindle sander before i finish the back and sides.

The headstock looks "chunky"? 

I think it looks sleek and precise, like a scalpel.


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, i _really_ need to pick up a 50 mm prime lens for my DSLR. The amount of detail Misha was able to pick up on his camera was simply astonishing.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 23, 2012)

darren said:


> Decibel guitars don't have input jacks. They have _output_ jacks.
> 
> Gradually picking my way through the list... not sure when i'll be opening it up again. Hopefully when i hit the halfway mark.



Number 84 seem so far away 

This guitar is beyond sexy, I'm loving the look of the split body, and the hannes is just too sexy. What with the recent....issues, with schaller, you're still gonna offer them when they come out with the 7s?


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2012)

We'll see. They're not my favourite company, but i do like their strap locks.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 23, 2012)

darren said:


> The headstock is something  the _only_ thing, in fact  i hear complaints about once in a while. And for every one complaint, i probably hear 4 or 5 positive comments about it. What is it that people don't like about it?



To each there own man  I don't like it, but I don't have a specific reason "why" though lol. Its a bit amorphous for me I suppose, but its purely subjective. There's no reason to change it because a few don't like it though....you seem to be doing just fine!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 23, 2012)

What happened with Schaller?

Also, the one slightly jarring thing with the headstock is that it has a very straight line where the dB bodies are all curves. I personally like the headstock, but a photo taken from the wrong angle can make it look a little stubby.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 23, 2012)

darren said:


> We'll see. They're not my favourite company, but i do like their strap locks.



Aye, I had a feeling that'd be the case. After the small amount Brian told me of, I can't say I'm surprised. 

All the same, if you're offering the 7's/8's when my slot pops up, I'll jump on one.

EDIT: ^In a nutshell they were a bit cunty about Darren making his own hannes bridges.


----------



## Kro497 (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy hell that guitar is beautiful! Great work, Darren!


----------



## veshly (Aug 24, 2012)

Great, another entry to the list of potential luthiers for a custom...




Awesome guitar btw, really dig the shape.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 24, 2012)

veshly said:


> Great, another entry to the list of potential luthiers for a custom...



With a closed waiting list and over 100 people ahead of you, you've got a nice wait ahead of you


----------



## bulb (Aug 24, 2012)

darren said:


> Also, i _really_ need to pick up a 50 mm prime lens for my DSLR. The amount of detail Misha was able to pick up on his camera was simply astonishing.



Pick up the 50mm f1.4 if you have a Canon, its even sharper than the 1.8 and still not very expensive, i'll probably upgrade soon, but next on the list is the 28mm f1.8

Oh and also please do not change the headstock. I think it not only looks unique but fantastic and fitting as well. You nailed it!


----------



## darren (Aug 24, 2012)

The headstock's not going anywhere. 

What brand was that lens you have? The only ones i've found that are reasonable are the 50 mm f1.8 that's about $100 (but mostly plastic) or the EF f1.4 that's just a bit over $300.


----------



## j_opiate (Aug 24, 2012)

So beautiful this guitar!


----------



## elq (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure bulb means these two lenses -












I sold my equivalent L glass as these two are soo damn good.

The 28mm lens goes for ~$450 and the 50mm for ~$380


----------



## Cremated (Aug 24, 2012)

I remember seeing the original designs for this prototype and I liked them but... Damn. I never thought the prototype would look this good. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Aug 24, 2012)

Wait, so the original db1 figured mahogany javelin with the gold hardware and the killswitch and those unreal aftermath covers, that you made for Misha? That was a LOANER? Or are we talking about a different 7?

Will you loan one to me next?


----------



## Rook (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought this was the loaner:

Prototype 1: Figured walnut Javelin | Decibel Guitars

Anyway, I love the look of this, can't wait to get an order in with you Darren.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Aug 24, 2012)

That one is the sexiest piece of wood (that's what she said) I've ever seen. I searched for a long time for a piece like that before I finally went with a claro walnut top. 
So the Proto 1 was the loan? I thought Misha didn't care for 27" necks?


----------



## Rook (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know, that's just how I interpreted it based on the number of people I've seen play that guitar.


----------



## darren (Aug 24, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> That one is the sexiest piece of wood (that's what she said) I've ever seen. I searched for a long time for a piece like that before I finally went with a claro walnut top.
> So the Proto 1 was the loan? I thought Misha didn't care for 27" necks?



He didn't, but it was a stopgap while i got dB1 finished for him last year, then i offered to let him keep it while they recorded, in case it had a tone he wanted to use for something. And it turns out that it did. Misha tuned it down into 8-string range, and it was used for parts of Ragnarok.


----------



## darren (Aug 24, 2012)

elq said:


> I sold my equivalent L glass as these two are soo damn good.
> 
> The 28mm lens goes for ~$450 and the 50mm for ~$380



Yeah, that 50 mm is probably the one i'd be looking at. But they do have a cheaper one that might fit the bill in the interim.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 24, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> Doesnt look completely finished. The stain looks like it may need some work.



Maybe read the main post in the thread you are replying to? It's not finished, and misha said so


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Aug 24, 2012)

Ah. Well there you go.


----------



## veshly (Aug 24, 2012)

Valennic said:


> With a closed waiting list and over 100 people ahead of you, you've got a nice wait ahead of you



Well then, nevermind!


----------



## elq (Aug 24, 2012)

darren said:


> Yeah, that 50 mm is probably the one i'd be looking at. But they do have a cheaper one that might fit the bill in the interim.



The glass on the cheap plastic lens is pretty damn good, but the lens housing is fragile and the auto-focus system sucks, bad. If you don't mind focusing manually, it's a fantastic lens for the money.


----------



## darren (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess some people don't know what "work in progress" means.


----------



## Rook (Aug 24, 2012)

Darren, why are your guitars not perfect the moment they come into conception?


----------



## matt397 (Aug 24, 2012)

I saw you at that show Darren, standing next to the Live Nation seats with guitar case in hand. I remember thinkin your one brave man to be standing there with a custom guitar in a giant pit of mud


----------



## darren (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm amazed i didn't slip and fall flat on my ass at some point. It was REALLY slippery, and a guitar case isn't the most balanced thing to be carrying.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Aug 25, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Maybe read the main post in the thread you are replying to? It's not finished, and misha said so



Relax dude, he was replying to me...


----------



## darren (Aug 25, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Darren, why are your guitars not perfect the moment they come into conception?



Well, since the beginning, this guitar has been somewhat of a finish mule. I think this is the fourth finish it's had on it since it came off the CNC last year. I do a really great oil finish, but i'm trying to develop other techniques in my repertoire that i can execute without having a spray booth. I like to keep the finishes as thin as possible so the wood can "breathe" and resonate, but still be protected.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 25, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. I love the base of the body; the way the jack fits is just so classy, smooth and unique. Just beautiful from every angle.


----------



## Metalus (Aug 25, 2012)

That headstock screams sex. People are crazy


----------



## Rook (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a very good answer given that my question was a joke haha.

I've always associated your stuff with, as you say, very thin finishes, very woody. It's something I personally find attractive about your stuff in particular.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 25, 2012)

Darren, may I ask how you are expecting the wait list to move in the near future? I know I'm #22 on the wait list (I recently asked you about this) and I really don't wanna miss out on ordering when it comes up, but I commissioned a build from Aaron at Black Water last month.

Just wondering how long I'll have to save up $xxxx. From how it's typically been moving, I feel I'll have well enough time, but figured I'd see.


----------



## darren (Aug 25, 2012)

A lot depends on whether people are ready to go when their number comes up. With the economy still being in the shitter, a custom guitar is a luxury many people cannot afford right now. My site still says i'm on #12, but i've had one person drop out and i've been moving down the list trying to get the next person on board. I'm at #19 right now, so your wait might not be as long as you anticipate.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 25, 2012)

darren said:


> A lot depends on whether people are ready to go when their number comes up. With the economy still being in the shitter, a custom guitar is a luxury many people cannot afford right now. My site still says i'm on #12, but i've had one person drop out and i've been moving down the list trying to get the next person on board. I'm at #19 right now, so your wait might not be as long as you anticipate.



Well damn. Looks like I need to find things to sell.


----------



## tmfrank (Oct 17, 2013)

Necro bump, but has this finally been finished Darren? I'd love to see the final product.


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2013)

Actually, Misha's had this one since earlier this year. It's developed an odd hump in the neck, so he's bringing it back to me and i'm going to figure out what to do about that.

I'm currently working on another 6-string build for Misha that should hopefully be done in the next few weeks.


----------



## tmfrank (Oct 17, 2013)

darren said:


> Actually, Misha's had this one since earlier this year. It's developed an odd hump in the neck, so he's bringing it back to me and i'm going to figure out what to do about that.
> 
> I'm currently working on another 6-string build for Misha that should hopefully be done in the next few weeks.



Awesome! Looking forward to seeing it! Would you say that this is the traditional Javelin 6 design?


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2013)

Definitely. The contours on the back and the heel have evolved a little bit over the last year (mostly due to the fact that i can prototype MUCH more quickly than i used to, without having to pay someone else to run it on their machine), but overall, the design of the Javelin is unchanged. 

I won't likely be doing many "regular" guitars with the 20" radius top using 50/50 slab-top body construction. It requires a really thick piece of wood to do the convex/concave top like this, so it's very expensive and wasteful. This is part of the reason i introduced the "S" and "R" Javelin variants. The less extreme top radius makes it much more practical to execute the "slab top" design on the "S" and "R" bodies.


----------

